# TILLY. @the beach.



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What a beautiful girl. Looks like she had a good time.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

She did.😉
Wasn't to happy about the bath afterwards to get all the sand off. 😄😄😄


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tilly long legs, looking gorgeous as usual, did look like she had fun, waiting to see if Dudley will be braver with the waves this year, jumps into rivers ok but finds the waves a bit scary.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely to see Tilly enjoying the waves 

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She looks like she had lots of fun!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tilly is elegant! Those legs are to die for!


----------



## markt3857 (Apr 20, 2013)

Tilly obviously thoroughly enjoying herself. Lovely pics

We took our two to the beach for a few days. Will have to dig the pics out for a show too!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow! Look at that super model pose in the first shot. She still knows how to work the camera. She's a natural! xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol. She's a scream. All my friends are fully convinced she's human caught in a cute dogs body. Lol. 

Thanks for all your lovely comments. X


----------

